# Orton & Evan bourne funny pic



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

from jack evans' facebook account;

once again,Orton is getting close...


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

oh geeze


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Wow. That's right up there with Hogan/Warrior.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

haha, I remember seeing this live, I laughed hard but this picture is even better.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Randy like it  First JBL gave all the young guys hassle in the shower now randy is forcing himself upon them? Miz better be careful with his mouth and how he uses it. Big show did warn him. haha


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Best bit is it looks like Orton has a smile on his face


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

roberta said:


> from jack evans' facebook account;
> 
> once again,Orton is getting close...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

that's what drew did to triple h.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

roberta said:


> from jack evans' facebook account;
> 
> once again,Orton is getting close...


Holyshit! :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lolollol
that turrible


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's plain nasty.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Makes a change. Usually when you see these gay moments Orton's on the recieving end so to speak :lmao


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

roberta said:


> from jack evans' facebook account;
> 
> once again,Orton is getting close...


Is this what you have to do to get out of mid-card status now days?!?! No wonder Kennedy got fired.....I'd refuse to!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think he needs to take it one step further if he wants to get past the Zack Ryder matches


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh god.... that's just wrong.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, to be Evan Bourne...

This picture still beats it though -


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

how about this one?


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao at all he pics in this thread, but the OP's one is probably the funniest thing I've ever seen.

Bourne looks like his chocking :argh:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL at the pics.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Bah! This thread is hilarious and it certainly doesn't help these guys image. Fucking hell lol.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao at Edge/Hardy and the OP's one. You're just giving the 'wrestling-is-gay' sayers ammunition here, guys...


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Strong **** in this thread...well except for Ashleigh


----------



## rikitason (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you seen any Cena/Orton match? I'm sure you have. Blowjobs all over the place!


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Orton's hand looks like it's been edited, and not very well, it's lighter...


----------



## Obaerlis (Feb 12, 2008)

LoL! Disgusting..!


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

Vince McMahon has his kiss ass club. I guess Randy Orton is starting his own club, The C__K sucker club.lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's Evan at it again



Dude has a serious problem :side:


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm im very disturbed by the photographs that have been posted on here..


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

And the Orton fan boys wish it was them.
Do the pose Randy do the pogggsh


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*lol!

:side:*


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

Now.... that's f'd up!


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh dear lord. First cody rhodes, and now Evan Bourne, Now that's just another great way to bury bourne for good. Lmao


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

pure epic haha now we know what really happened in leagacy...haha poor cody rhodes haha


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Oh, to be Evan Bourne...
> 
> This picture still beats it though -


lmfao


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

What the hell!? That's what the Bella Twins did to get their jobs.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess bourne didn't want to go the way of kofi kingston so he had to do a little bit of cocksucking to get to the top.

Need I bring up trips and steph, (And like that I turned it into YET ANOTHER hhh bashing thread)


----------



## cmpunkgts (May 11, 2010)

HAHAHA!! XD

This thread = Win


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Oh, to be Evan Bourne...
> 
> This picture still beats it though -


*ROFL!!!!! This is GOLD!*


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lmfao all these pics are hilarious, only irony is that images like these are exactly what wrestling haters use to prove their point about how wrestling is gay and how u see guys in trunks and how that's gay too ...


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Funny thing is, Most of the haters that say wrestling is gay, Are MMA fans, And MMA fighters are in much more explicit & gay looking maneuvers for most of the match.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like Randy made more than just a face turn.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Where's the Lashley/Regal "ASK HIM" pic when you need it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

"The Viper is coiled..."


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Little insider for all the people who post in Rants:

ASK HIM!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

That would be an awesome avatar


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## RoodyP00 (May 4, 2010)

LOL omg that looks sick


----------



## kurtwinkel (Nov 29, 2006)

Hilarious!! Is there something similar to this, involving Kurt Angle or Diesel? I don't know why..I think they offer the greatest "potential" :-D


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

TNAfan5000 said:


> Funny thing is, Most of the haters that say wrestling is gay, Are MMA fans, And MMA fighters are in much more explicit & gay looking maneuvers for most of the match.


I dont know about that. Someone could learn a lot of sexual positions from just watching an Undertaker match. Tombstone, last ride, Hells Gate.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

How this hasn't been posted disappoints me greatly.


----------



## AlienatedFlea (Mar 10, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Oh, to be Evan Bourne...
> 
> This picture still beats it though -


haha well no wonder rated rko broke up...both of em want to be on the dominant one and not the biatch haha


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

This brings a whole new meaning to the term 'jobber'.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

roberta said:


> from jack evans' facebook account;
> 
> once again,Orton is getting close...


Lol , this is a bit more disturbing than funny


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Oh, to be Evan Bourne...
> 
> This picture still beats it though -


This however seals the deal .. Hilarious :lmao


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

The funniest part about the Bourne/Orton pic is the way that Randy is lovingly caressing the back of Evan's head.


----------



## Dazzman (Mar 12, 2010)

PMSL, one of the funniest threads in a long time..


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Evan does all kinds of jobs on RAW


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like Randy found a new choke hold.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Leechmaster said:


> Looks like Randy found a new choke hold.


Well played sir!


----------



## Hutch. (May 9, 2010)

LOL, these are gold!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Rhasta (Jan 1, 2008)

:lmao at this thread.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

:yum: Cum to Orton, daddeh :lmao


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

LMAO!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CC91 said:


>


:lmao

i bet batista fucked a diva after THAT match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fergality said:


>





Hotdiggity11 said:


> How this hasn't been posted disappoints me greatly.


:lmao

the most hilarious thread i've ever been in.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha holy shit it looks like he's choking on it.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

EmVeePee said:


> Evan does all kinds of jobs on RAW


:lmao


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of randy orton & john cena?


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA this thread has put a smile back on my face


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

This thread is faptastic. -_-


----------



## rikitason (Jan 25, 2010)

There's a whole community dedicated to that, ahem, pairing...


----------



## rebelDiamond (May 4, 2010)

lol the best part is Orton's smile


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

rebelDiamond said:


> lol the best part is Orton's smile


hahaha no the best part is that it's from of all people Jack Evans' facebook. GeNext Baby


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

rikitason said:


> There's a whole community dedicated to that, ahem, pairing...


lol @ Cena sniffing


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*My gawd it looks like Orton is the man!


*


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> lol @ Cena sniffing


EXACTLY!!!!! lmfao!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I love this thread.


----------



## Y2JProblem (Sep 26, 2009)

RKeithO said:


> I love this thread.


Two thumbs up!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## TysonnKiddFan (May 17, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Oh, to be Evan Bourne...
> 
> This picture still beats it though -



CAPTION: 

Edge: You dirty whore, your whore make up is running down your face!! 
Hardy: I am such a dirty whore!


LOL. funny thread,


----------



## 300CCC (Jan 12, 2006)

ScottishLuchador said:


> The funniest part about the Bourne/Orton pic is the way that Randy is lovingly caressing the back of Evan's head.


Can't unsee.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow. :$


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

rikitason said:


> There's a whole community dedicated to that, ahem, pairing...


ROFL!.. that first pic is golden, See Manu's face *come on cena you can do it! blow the viper!*


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


>


This just ruined the whole thread


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

rikitason said:


> There's a whole community dedicated to that, ahem, pairing...


LOL:lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That picture is just wow. You can come up with many scenarios in that picture.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Evan Bourne- born to (blow) job lol

Sorry and this is coming from a HUGE Evan Bourne fan.


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

rikitason said:


> There's a whole community dedicated to that, ahem, pairing...


LOL, that kid in the front row with his hands on his head (the one right behind Cena's ass) is like "NOOOOOO, why did my idol have to be gay?"


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

:lmao


Nice thread.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jau said:


> LOL, that kid in the front row with his hands on his head (the one right behind Cena's ass) is like "NOOOOOO, why did my idol have to be gay?"


That exact time and angle would be perfect if it had a kid in the audience with a sign saying You cant see me.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


>


oh wow..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


>





At least you know what MVP had been doing in prison all those years and what Jeff Hardy will be doing in prison for years to come.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Apparently jeff hardy doesn't like it LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

roberta said:


> Apparently jeff hardy doesn't like it LOL





No, he is just mad his mouth isn't also occupied.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

MVP has just revealed to him that he's a piss poor wrestler, the face was his reaction, though the back end of things also contributed to the expression.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

okay i'm being told orlando jordan is staring at this thread


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


>


You know what they do in jail?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)




----------

